# Tire width help??



## Rrogers1992 (May 16, 2014)

Since no one on the middleweight forum answered I figured someone here could help!! I have a huffy good vibrations bike that could be considered middleweight but I'm ratting it out and would like to put some bigger tires. It has 26x1.95s right now but they are walmart mtb tires i swear haha. Do you think I could stuff some 2.25s on it while keeping my fenders on/ no rubbing? Mainly seeing if anyone has experienced this first hand. Since I bought the bike for $30 and decent tires seem to be about $45. I'm thinking red or white walls. I just painted the frame black and the chainguard and fenders white so I think red accents would set it off!! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Duchess (May 16, 2014)

Rim width variances can make this difficult to answer remotely, but this is something you can reasonably do yourself. Get a ruler and measure your clearances at the fenders, seat stays, and in the fork. If you have better than 2.25 inches where your present sidewall sits, you should be good. My guess is that you'll have room with the frame, but you definitely need to measure it. Fenders are a bigger question, IMO, as a frame that's made to fit a 1.95 OEM is probably going to be fine with a 2.25, but fenders are generally third party, made to be adaptable, and are mounted in different ways depending on the frame types. However, because they're made to be adaptable, there is often a way to make them work as long as they're wide enough and there's enough clearance at the brake bridge and fork crown. I even fit some polycarbonate fenders to a Y-frame full suspension bike by making some small brackets out of sheet aluminum and they work great.


----------



## Mybluevw (May 16, 2014)

The other concern is how true the rims are. You may have enough room but if the the wheels have any wobbles then the wider tires might rub.


----------



## rideahiggins (May 16, 2014)

They will work with 2.125" tires but sometimes rub on the fender braces when you hit bumps. The fenders are not the most stable of fenders.


----------



## kunzog (Jun 6, 2014)

Rrogers1992 said:


> Since no one on the middleweight forum answered I figured someone here could help!!
> 
> I thought I answered your question on the middleweight forum!


----------



## Honestherman (Jun 7, 2014)

*Tire Size*

Since you are talking Custom Bike here.
Why not buy another 20.00 bike with 2.250 tires on it and exchange them onto your 195 bike. Then sell the bike that you bought for the tires. That way you can see first hand if they will work or not. Without spending the 45.00 on new tires.


----------



## spoker (Jul 20, 2014)

check out my post what a deal and go to the progress update,its a 58 columbia middle weight,put on kenda 2.125s made a new mount for the rear fender that raised it 3/4 inch so braces cleared,wheels gatta be true,dont know if my frame was tweaked after all these years but i had to grind 1/4 inch off bottom of left drop out to get the rear wheel to clear all around,modifieing is great fun!!!!!!!!!!


----------

